# Goat & Dairy Cattle Folks- URGENT! Especially in TN



## Southern by choice (Jan 12, 2019)

* I may not be a fan of raw milk or herdshares however over-reach into people's food choice is never a step in the right direction.*

*TN SB0015 | 2019-2020 | 111th General Assembly*
*As introduced, prohibits a person who owns a partial interest in a hoofed mammal from using the milk of the animal for the person's personal consumption or other personal use. - Amends TCA Title 53, Chapter 3.
*
 Everyone please contact Rep. Glen Casada and ask him to kill this SB 15 bill. He is the new speaker of the house. He can kill it. His office phone is: (615) 741-4389.





https://legiscan.com/TN/comments/SB...I_9IznOBLEDtPn7SW-78HNHZVROGhkjE4XrJ41vMtiIRQ


----------



## Rammy (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks for the heads-up.

Just called and left message asking him to kill the bill. Lets hope they listen.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 12, 2019)

It will be a cold day in hel# when the government  tells me what I can or can not do with my goats milk. Thank you for pointing out what may be headed to every state if this passes in Tennessee. ...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 12, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> It will be a cold day in hel# when the government  tells me what I can or can not do with my goats milk. Thank you for pointing out what may be headed to every state if this passes in Tennessee. ...


The law is to eliminate herd shares.  Has nothing to do with you owning your goat and consuming it's milk.


I am not a huge fan of herdshares, however I do not support all this regulation on farms and food.

Maybe I'll start a thread on herd shares and we can all discuss pros/cons, thoughts.


----------



## Rammy (Jan 12, 2019)

Just the governments attempts to control everything. You control the food and the money, you control just about everything. They want us dependant, compliant, and scared. Young people today think its normal. They dont know they are being manipulated. False flag incidents are used to distract us from whats really happening. Some you know about, others are covered up with misinformation.

Stepping off soapbox now......


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 12, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> The law is to eliminate herd shares.  Has nothing to do with you owning your goat and consuming it's milk.
> 
> 
> I am not a huge fan of herdshares, however I do not support all this regulation on farms and food.
> ...



My focus  was on "using the milk from the animal for persons personal  consumption or other personal use " ...so they couldn't  make soap ?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 12, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> My focus  was on "using the milk from the animal for persons personal  consumption or other personal use " ...so they couldn't  make soap ?



"...prohibits a person who owns a *partial *interest.... " 
so this is applicable for herd shares - So if you are in a herd share then no. The new law would prohibit the use even for soap- falling under the latter part of personal use.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 12, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> "...prohibits a person who owns a *partial *interest.... "
> so this is applicable for herd shares - So if you are in a herd share then no. The new law would prohibit the use even for soap- falling under the latter part of personal use.



I UNDERSTAND  what it says...I just take issue with what I quoted


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 12, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I UNDERSTAND  what it says...I just take issue with what I quoted


Gotcha.     Sorry I thought the last part was a question ( about the soap)

You know NC had herd shares - then changed the law, that stayed in effect for quite some time and it just passed in 2018 taking effect Dec I think(?) that it is legal again.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 12, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Gotcha.     Sorry I thought the last part was a question ( about the soap)
> 
> You know NC had herd shares - then changed the law, that stayed in effect for quite some time and it just passed in 2018 taking effect Dec I think(?) that it is legal again.



Without getting too political. ...the government  and our states have bigger fish to fry, then getting involved in these matters...it has gone beyond the point of embarrassment. ...just my opinion


----------

